# Rabbitry Names



## cirrustwi (Nov 5, 2005)

I need to come up with a rabbitry name for when I breed Palominos. But I'm awful with names and I just can't come up with anything I like.

So, if anyone has suggestions, I would love it!

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## FairyTailFuzzies (Nov 5, 2005)

Gosh thats hard! It took forever for me to think of my name...hmmm Palominos are kind of gold.... how about "24 Carrot Rabbity" ...just kidding...I"ll try and think of somthing better...


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Nov 6, 2005)

that actually is a really cute name. lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a cute name! 24 Carrot Rabbitry

I'm afraid to go with something only based on Pals in case I breed something else.

Jen


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 6, 2005)

*FairyTailFuzzies wrote:*


> Gosh thats hard! It took forever for me to think of my name...hmmm Palominos are kind of gold.... how about "24 Carrot Rabbity" ...just kidding...I"ll try and think of somthing better...



I think that that could be used for all kinds of rabbits, not just pals.


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2005)

How about "Palominos Pantry"


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think 24 carrot rabbitry is already taken but i was thinking long and hard for you Jen, and how about Twists of Fate Rabbitry?


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2005)

How about "Penn Pals Rabbitry"?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 7, 2005)

How about describing where you live? For example: Hilltop Rabbitry

Or perhaps the name of a brook or river near you: Windy Mountain Rabbitry

These are just ideas....Best thing to do is when you think of a name you might like, check with the ARBA website to see if anyone has registered it. You can use it even if someone has register edit but you won't be able to register it. 

http://www.arba.net click on Registered Rabbitries.

Sharon


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the helpfull link sharon, I went looking and what i want for my rabbitries name is not taken woooohoooo!!! lol and neither is twist{s} of fate rabbitries... which is awesome cause that was my second choice but with the whole di'arajinxy mix up i think it fits you so much better, specially if you do rescues Jen


----------



## SableSteel (May 6, 2020)

I chose my rabbitry name based on where I live. Cactus Rabbitry, because I live in the desert of arizona. I've had this name for a long time now (maybe over a decade?) And I've not been unhappy with it ever. I've come to the conclusion that location based names are generally a safe choice for rabbitry names, you see them a lot as well.


----------

